#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-06
<Ubuntubruger5> hey
<Ubuntubruger5> nogle der ved hvordan jeg laver min login skærm om
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger5, laver den om?
<MikeDK> hvad mener du helt præcist
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-08
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål ligger der kernel opdateringer til ubuntu som ikke skal compiles/behandles som evt ligger i .deb fil? (Bruger ubuntu 10.10
<soren> Ubuntubruger1: Du skal aldrig compile kerneopdateringer selv. (Så godt som) alting i Ubuntu distribueres i binær form.
<kristian-aalborg> godaw
<kristian-aalborg> ?spørgsmål: er der en forum-mod tilstede?
<kristian-aalborg> laoshi_, ping
<ChrisBuchholz> jeg er mod forummet, ja, kristian-aalborg ?
<kristian-aalborg> ChrisBuchholz, privat
<ChrisBuchholz> kristian-aalborg: huh ? :D
<kristian-aalborg> det er *ikke* noget med at nogen er sure eller noget :)
<ChrisBuchholz> hehe, det var bare ne joke ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg mener, kan vi tage den privat?
<ChrisBuchholz> hvilken?
<ChrisBuchholz> jeg er ikke forum moderator
<kristian-aalborg> mit spørgsmål vedr. forum :)
<ChrisBuchholz> mod forum, som i "imod forummet" :P
<ChrisBuchholz> og jeg jokede bare ;)
<kristian-aalborg> ah, jeg troede det var en slåfejl
<kristian-aalborg> Linux Format har i øvrigt en fast klumme ved navn "Tools for discriminating Linux professionals" - hvorfor skulle jeg dog ønske mig at gøre det? ;)
<ChrisBuchholz> :P
<laoshi_> kristian-aalborg: hwa så?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har et spørgsmål mht. brug af forum - kan vi tage den privat?
<laoshi_> ok
<kristian-aalborg> laoshi_, jeg er på forum nu :)
<kristian-aalborg> hvordan sender jeg den såkaldte "PB"?
<laoshi_> good man!
<laoshi_> du vælger 'forum' i menuen - og 0 beskeder i undermenuen - så kan du vælge modtager etc
<laoshi_> og bestyrelsen finder du nederst på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ikke meget for at spamme hele banden?
<laoshi_> så tag sbc (forening) og eitreach (forum) og bed dem om at bringe det videre
<Ubuntubruger5> hej nogen der ved hvordan man naviger ind i en mappe via terminal
<kristian-aalborg> laoshi_, ok, det prøver jeg :)
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger1, cd mappe
<kristian-aalborg> evt cd /home/bruger/mappe
<kristian-aalborg> eller /etc/mappe
<Ubuntubruger5> jamen det synes jeg har prøvet
<kristian-aalborg> altså et / hvis du vil have det fulde navn
<kristian-aalborg> hvad er det for en mappe?
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad hvis det fks er hom/hsp/tvkort ?
<Ubuntubruger5> home
<Ubuntubruger5> det er fordi det er en sh. install.sh jeg skal install
<kristian-aalborg> først ind i mappen
<Ubuntubruger5> hvordan
<kristian-aalborg> cd /home/hsp/tvkort
<kristian-aalborg> du kan bruge TAB-tasten til at gætte stien færdig
<kristian-aalborg> cd /h(TAB)/hs(TAB)/tv(TAB)
<Ubuntubruger5> ok prøver ellers kommer jeg nok lige igen senere man tak for hjælpen ind til vider
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger1, jeg hopper af nu
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugbasics.html
<kristian-aalborg> men her er lidt om det
<Blueeyez_> ?spørgsmål nogle der vil hjælpe med følgende guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys%20WUSB600N
<ChrisBuchholz> Blueeyez_: hjælpe med?
<Blueeyez_> ChrisBuchholz er ved og få hjælp :)
<ChrisBuchholz> Blueeyez_: cool ;)
<Blueeyez_> ChrisBuchholz men hvis du har trådløs adapter WUSB600N og det kør for dig med og få den til og virke i linux så vil jeg meget gerne ha hjælp ^_^
<ChrisBuchholz> Blueeyez_: har jeg ikke ;)
<Blueeyez_> damn :/
<Blueeyez_> ChrisBuchholz er du god til det med og compile/make drivere i terminal?
<ChrisBuchholz> jeg ved ikke om jeg er god, men det kan da være jeg kender svaret på dit problem
<ChrisBuchholz> ...bare stil det
<Blueeyez_> okay, jeg har følgende trådløse usb adapter: WUSB600N V2 og jeg fandt en guide til ubuntu, men problemet er i det jeg henter der er fejl i det (Tror ham der hjælper, men han havde ikke mere tid her er guiden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys%20WUSB600N
<ChrisBuchholz> hvor kommer fejlen og hvad er den?
<Blueeyez_> må jeg pm den til dig?
<ChrisBuchholz> jeg synes vi skal tage den her, for så kan andre også byde ind hvis det er plus det bliver logget så andre kan få nytte af det senere
<Blueeyez_> ja oki her: http://pastebin.com/JwzTC0JT
<ChrisBuchholz> men hvis der er noget du vil "paste" ind her, så brug f.eks. paste.ubuntu.com i stedet
<Blueeyez_> ChrisBuchholz set link?
<Blueeyez_> vil os lige tilføje at hvis jeg prøver og make med et full source fra kernel.org så får jeg os fejl 1 + 2
<ChrisBuchholz> Blueeyez_: nu har jeg ikke selv prøvet, så du er nød til at paste outputtet fra terminalen så jeg kan se det
<Blueeyez_> og der er flere end mig med samme prob under ubuntu 10.10 kan jeg se (:
<ChrisBuchholz> well, så er det nok ikke noget jeg kan løse :)
<ChrisBuchholz> desværre
<Blueeyez_> ChrisBuchholz sendte link med hvad den skrev i terminal 2 sek så får du igen
<Blueeyez_> ChrisBuchholz -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621833/
<ChrisBuchholz> Blueeyez_: yeah, det har jeg ikke rigtigt noget at byde med :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-10
<Ubuntubruger5> hej alle... jeg er rimelig ny med Ubuntu... og nu støder jeg ind i lidt installitions vanskeligheder.... jeg har en Epson Perfection V330 Photo scanner, men kan ikke finde ud af at få de rigtige driver/software installeret... er der en der evt. kan hjælpe lidt... det nemmeste er nogle commandoer til terminalen...
<Ubuntubruger5> hej alle... jeg er rimelig ny med Ubuntu... og nu støder jeg ind i lidt installitions vanskeligheder.... jeg har en Epson Perfection V330 Photo scanner, men kan ikke finde ud af at få de rigtige driver/software installeret... er der en der evt. kan hjælpe lidt... det nemmeste er nogle commandoer til terminalen...
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5,  prøv at kører  lsusb  og se om der i det hele taget er forbindelse til printeren
<pixiarvai> Photo scanneren  :)
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg er bare helt newbee.. hvad er isusb ?   :)
<pixiarvai> lsusb  (L ikke I)
<pixiarvai> den viser hvilket externe enheder der er tilsluttet
<pixiarvai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsusb
<Ubuntubruger5> den er ikke at se, men er dog tilsluttet computer og tændt
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger5,  ellers vil jeg foreslå dig at prøve i forum http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ , der er flere der kigger forbi der
<Ubuntubruger5> tak
<pixiarvai> og skriv lige at lsusb giver det nævnte resultat, ellers bliver du spurgt igen :)
<Ubuntubruger5> :)
<pixiarvai> giv hellere hele resultatet af denne kommando i forum : lsb_release -a && uname -a && lspci && lsusb    , så kan man også se hvilken udgave af ubuntu du er på
<mads-> Hello
<Blueeyez> ?spørgsmål Nogen der har vnc4server som hurtigt kan hjælpe mig lidt med opsætning af det, bøvler med og forbinde en pc til min vnc4server...
<Blueeyez> ps jeg bruger ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-11
<Blueeyez> Nogen der har vnc4server der kan hjælpe med opsætning af det?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål hey. jeg kan ikke opdatere mit styresystem, når jeg prøver på at gøre det skriver den bare " You will not get any further security fixes or critical updates. Upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu Linux. See http://www.ubuntu.com for more information on upgrading." og jeg har prøvet at gå ind på ubuntu.dk. jeg har også prøvet at tryk luk på beskeden og der efter tryket opdater og når jeg gør det skriv
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0,  prøv lige at  tjek udgaven ved at kører lsb_release -a && uname  , jeg vil gætte på at den installerede udgave er så gammel så der ikke er opdateringer mere
<pixiarvai> lsb_release -a && uname -a   (jeg fik ikke -a med)
<Ubuntubruger0> det tror jeg også, jeg har ikke pådateret den i næsten et år
<pixiarvai> feks 9.10 er lige løbet ud af tiden
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad kan man gøre?
<Ubuntubruger0> ved det
<pixiarvai> opgradere til en nyere udgave, men jeg vil anbefale dig at tage en backup af dine personlige data først
<Ubuntubruger0> okay efter jeg har gjort det . hvor kan jeg så opdatere den?
<pixiarvai> inde under Opdateringshåndtering burde der være en mulighed for at opgradere oppe i venstre hjørne, du burde i hvert fald kunne opgradere til 10.04 LTS, som er sikret opdateringer i lang tid
<pixiarvai> ^ prøv at se under Opdateringshåndtering
<uvirtbot> pixiarvai: Error: "prøv" is not a valid command.
<pixiarvai> hehe
<Ubuntubruger0> når jeg går ind der skriver den "Your distribution is not supported anymore  You will not get any further security fixes or critical updates. Upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu Linux. See http://www.ubuntu.com for more information on upgrading."
<pixiarvai> det virker som om at du trykker det sædvanlige sted hvor man opdatere løbende, der skal være en anden mulighed oppe i toppen
<pixiarvai> der skal gerne stå : ny ubuntu version 10.04.2  LTS tilgængelig", og lige til højre skulle der stå "opgrader"
<Ubuntubruger0> hdet gør der også
<pixiarvai> super, tag en backup først og så opgrader din Ubuntu til 10.04 via "opgrader"
<pixiarvai> i øvrigt en ret god udgave, jeg er på den nu :)
<Ubuntubruger0> så krykker jeg på den og så krykker jeg opgrader igen og så prøver den at gøre det og så skriver den "Kan ikke opgradere  An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool."
<Ubuntubruger0> og det lyder da godt
<Ubuntubruger0> trykker
<pixiarvai> 9.04 er 'jaunty' , den burde kunne opgradere
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger0,  opdatere den nu ?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg kan ikke, den skriver det igen :(
<pixiarvai> hmmmm
<pixiarvai> den kan jeg ikke lige løse, det kan være at du skal ind i softwarekilder og slå noget til .......... men jeg smutter desværre nu, for jeg skal se Le Mans
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål   er her en der vil hjælpe videre ?
<pixiarvai> ellers prøv i forum, så skal jeg kigge på problemet når der er pauser i sendetiden hehe
<Ubuntubruger0> okay og tak for at du prøvet :)
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt, men hvis din install ikke er vildt speciel i opsætningen, kan det være at det er hurtugere at lave en ny install med 10.04 eller 11.04, det tager en pokkers tid at opgradere med opdateringshåndtering
<sound-natty> pixiarvai: jeg tror ikke du kan opgradere fra 9,04, for først skal denne opgraderes til 9.10, og 9.10 er ikke længere supported da den er over 1½ år gammel (det er kun server arkiverne der stadig er supportet)
<Ubuntubruger0> så jeg skal bare gå ind på ubuntu.com og install den nyeste?
<Ubuntubruger0> når men jeg prøver at gør det. tak for hjælpen alle :D
<Ubuntubruger3> hey.. er der nogen der kan hjælpe med at fortælle hvilken font der bliver brugt i chromium? :)
<Ubuntubruger3> Er der nogen i live herinde? :D
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Hvilken font bliver brugt i chromium?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, ka du ikke se det under indstillinger?
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg fandt det under "change background" :)
<larsDK> ?spørgsmål: skal man være root for at "mkdir" uden for /home (f.eks. på et netværksdrev)?
<larsDK> ?spørgsmål: skal man være root for at "mkdir" uden for /home (f.eks. på et netværksdrev)?
<larsDK> Jeg skal bruge "sudo mkdir" for at oprette directory på min Netgear Stora NAS, men mærkelig nok kan jeg fint gøre det samme fra File Browser GUI. Mystisk!?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsm
<TLE> larsDK: prøv at kigge på rettighederne for mappen
<TLE> jeg mener man skal have eksekveringsrettigheder til mappen for at kunne oprette filer i den
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål hey. hvordan kan man spille windows spil på ubuntu
<TLE> Ubuntubruger9: måske
<TLE> det kommer anpå hvilken et
<TLE> hov du spurgte om hvordan *G*
<TLE> der findes indtil flere programmer som prøver at lege at det er et windowsmiljø, sådan så man kan få sine spil til at køre i dem
<TLE> wine og Cross Over Games er nok de mest populære
<TLE> det første er gratis og den andet skal købes efter en prøveperiode
<Ubuntubruger9> okay. det prøver jeg :)
<TLE> men uanset hvad for et du beslutter dig for at prøve kan det godet betale sig at kigge i disse projekters programdatabse for at se hvor godt spillene kører
<TLE> hvilke spil drejer det sig om
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har ikke noget specelt spil i tankerne. jeg ville bare høre om det kunne lad sig gøre. men tak for det :D
<louisdk> Godaften :)
<louisdk> Min laptop (Ubuntu 11.04) har problemer med at fange andre maskiner på LAN via deres hostnames. Der er ingen problemer på IP-niveau og mine andre Ubuntu-maskiner har ikke dette problem. Jeg gætter på, at det er en konfigurationsfil, der er fucked op of jeg ville høre om der var nogle som havde en idé. Det skal lige siges, at det har virket før på denne maskine.
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen der ha erfaring med Canon CanoScan 4400F (en A4 scanner til USB)? Den genkendes af kernen, men xsane siger at der ikke er nogen scanner tilsluttet systemet.
<pixiarvai> -1
<lars_t_h> Det er også noget hø at Canon har så dårlig Linux support for deres scannere.
<lars_t_h> Jeg har studeret deres webiste for support og det er enten Win eller MAC OS.
<laoshi_> lars
<laoshi_> har haft sådan en canoscan - den er umulig at få i gang
<laoshi_> se også http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=&model=4400F&bus=any&v=&p=
<laoshi_> unsupported
<lars_t_h> Heldigvis har jeg ikke købt den, men der skal nok shoppes en HP scanner i nær fremtid
<lars_t_h> laoshi_, takker for link
<laoshi_> det er ellers en glimrende scanner - i windows
<lars_t_h> tror jeg gerne
<lars_t_h> den har gode specs
<kristian-aalborg> hej lars_t_h
<kristian-aalborg> nej øv, har du købt den?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg skrev kl 20:08:13 "Heldigvis har jeg ikke købt den, ..."
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg kigger altid efter om noget hardware virker med Linux før jeg køber det, incl. hvor god Linux suppot fabrikanten har - og der er HP meget Linux venlig
<lars_t_h> nå, men så er der jo ikke andet for end at levere den tilbage
<lars_t_h> Gratis udlån af hardware er godt :)
<kristian-aalborg> ah, det var godt... ville være rimeligt træls at spendere på noget, der ikke kunne bruges
<kristian-aalborg> var også overrasket, hvis du havde gjort noget så noobish ;)
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål - hej, jeg har lige fået et tip om, at ubuntu er et konge OS, men jeg spiller en del spil, og overvejer at køre med XP og Ubuntu delt - nogen der kan hjælpe mig med følg. spørgsmål? 1) hvor godt kører ubuntu spil? 2) hvis jeg vælger at køre med 2 OS i form af win. XP og Ubuntu, vil dette sløve min PC, eller andet skidt?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger6: hvor godt windows-spil kører er meget forskellige fra spil til spil, du kan f.eks. kigger her for at se hvor godt wine kan få spil til at køre: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<TLE> 2) Nej, at køre med 2 operativsystemere vil ikke sløve din computer, blot bruge noget mere harddiskplads
<Ubuntubruger6> okay, tak begge 2 - lige en hurtig til - hvis jeg kører med 2 OS, kan jeg så allerede spille de spil, som jeg har på min "windows OS" med Ubuntu vha. Wine, eller skal jeg installere dem igen på Ubuntu?? altså er de allerede installerede eller ej?
<TLE> [dmp]: jeg har ikke noget imod git, men vi har koden liggende på lp og det bliver den nok ved medhttp://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/ttp://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/
<TLE> [dmp]: jeg har ikke noget imod git, men vi har koden liggende på lp og det bliver den nok ved medhttp://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/ttp://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/
<TLE> hovsa
<TLE> der gik vist noget galt der
<TLE> det jeg ville sige var
<TLE> Til at køre spil med under ubuntu kan du også overveje cross over games, som jeg selv har udemærkede erfaringer med, du kan se deres kompatilitetsdatabase her: http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/ttp://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/
<TLE> Ubuntubruger6: du skal have dem installeret 2 gange
<Ubuntubruger6> okay, mange tak
<TLE> det var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger6> lige et spørgsmål til, sådan noget som drivers, skal det også installeres forfra, selvom du har dem alle liggende på din windows del, ligesom spillene??
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål - sådan noget som grafikdrivers, lyddrivers og andre drivers, skal det også installeres forfra i Ubuntu, selvom du har dem alle liggende på din windows del, ligesom man skal geninstallere spillene??
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-12
<OZ3TL> ? har et problem jeg ikke umiddelbart kan løse uden hjælp fra nogle kloge hoveder har en extern disk den er ved en fejl blevet pillet fra uden at blive unmounted og nu viser den kun lost.dir og ikke andet under egenskaber kan jeg se at disken stadigt er fyldt ud med den mængde data der skulle ligge på den hvad gør jeg lige for at løse dette problem ????
<OZ3TL> ?spøgsmål ^^^^^^^^^
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål har et problem jeg ikke umiddelbart kan løse uden hjælp fra nogle kloge hoveder har en extern disk den er ved en fejl blevet pillet fra uden at blive unmounted og nu viser den kun lost.dir og ikke andet under egenskaber kan jeg se at disken stadigt er fyldt ud med den mængde data der skulle ligge på den hvad gør jeg lige for at løse dette problem ????
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål har et problem jeg ikke umiddelbart kan løse uden hjælp fra nogle kloge hoveder har en extern disk den er ved en fejl blevet pillet fra uden at blive unmounted og nu viser den kun lost.dir og ikke andet under egenskaber kan jeg se at disken stadigt er fyldt ud med den mængde data der skulle ligge på den hvad gør jeg lige for at løse dette problem ????
<laoshi_> OZ3TL: uden disken sat i, prøv at se om der ligger en mappe i /media som
<laoshi_> henviser til den
<laoshi_> hvis der gør det, så slet den
<laoshi_> og prøv så at sætte disken i igen
<olewolf> G'aften. Jeg har lige stillet et spørgsmål på ubuntudanmarks forum, men kom i tanke om, at jeg også kunne komme på chatten via et webinterface.
<olewolf> Når jeg prøver at koble mig på et chatrum med empathy, kommer der ikke noget vindue, når jeg trykker join. Er det et kendt fænomen?
<olewolf> (Det skal måske lige siges, at det virkede i 10.10-dagene, og i følge den automatiserede dialog med nickserv, så bliver mit nick identificeret korrekt.
<olewolf> Nu skal I da ikke falde over hinanden... :)
<MikeDK> olewolf, godt spørgsmål, jeg plejer så kun at bruge xchat til IRC
<MikeDK> synes der var for meget bøvl med empathy under 10.04
<olewolf> Jeg har også overvejet at se mig om efter et andet program end Empathy, men jeg synes sådan set, det virker okay. Det har været noget ringe, men siden 10.10 har det faktisk været fint.
<MikeDK> hvad den gode gamle pidgin?
<MikeDK> den plejer da at virke til alt
<MikeDK> måske du skulle hive telepathy ppa ind så du får nyeste updates på telepathy udvidelserne
<olewolf> Er telepathy da Empathys kommunikations-engine?
<MikeDK> jeg plejer gerne at hive den ind via ubuntu-tweak, så jeg kan checke hvordan empathy køre engang imellem
<MikeDK> mener jeg ja
<MikeDK> telepathy høre i hvert tilfældet til empathy
<olewolf> Det vil jeg så prøve. Tak for oplysningen.
<MikeDK> var så lidt, håber det hjælper på det
<Ubuntubruger9> nogle der har forstand på: PlayOnLinux ?
<Ubuntubruger9> hey all. Anyone who knows a thing or 2 about PlayOnLinux ?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Nogle der har forstand på PlayOnLinux ?
<Ubuntubruger9> hallo ?
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-04
<ball> Good morning
 * ball suddenly remembers he's on Freenode
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : jeg har lige fået nyt tv. hdmi virker fint rent grafisk, men der er ingen lyd på tv ... dumt  SP, men skal der ikke også være lyd over hdmi-kablet?
<Ubuntubruger2> spørgsmål - nogle der kan hjælpe med oister mobil bredbånd til ubuntu 10.04 lts ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-05
<Ubuntubruger5> Hey
<Ubuntubruger5> Har lige et problem
<Ubuntubruger5> har installeret openssh server
<Ubuntubruger5> og kan se den bliver installeret
<Ubuntubruger5> men kan ikke tilgå den fra anden pc via andet ftp program som skriver at min server aktiv blokere
<Ubuntubruger5> skal man åbne noget i sshserveren  det er 12.04
<[dmp]> ftp og ssh er ikke den samme protokol, så de bruger pr default to forskellige porte
<Ubuntubruger5> havde 10.04  før og da var det ikke noget problem
<[dmp]> er det sftp du mener? (Det kan openssh)
<Ubuntubruger5> argh prøver lige
<Ubuntubruger5> du er gud :-)
<[dmp]> :)
<Ubuntubruger5> takker
<Ubuntubruger5> smutter igen men vender nok tilbage tak for det hurtige respons
<Ubuntubruger5> god weekend
<cromag> [dmp] er gud! :D
<[dmp]> Kan en atheist være gud? :)
<[dmp]> (Min gamle amiga-monitor havde faktisk en label der hed "Dennis er også gud" :-) )
<cromag> ;)
<pixiarvai> [dmp] jeg vil da regne med at en atheist godt kan være gud.
<Ubuntubruger1> Hej. Jeg har brug for hjælp. Jeg kan ikke downloade java
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger1, henter du det via softwarecenter?
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg henter det fra java
<pixiarvai> nogen speciel grund til ikke at bruge den fra softwarecenter?
<Ubuntubruger1> nej
<pixiarvai> icedtea-plugin burde virke
<pixiarvai> genrelt skal man holde sig til softwarecenter - der er ingen grund til at rode rundt på nettet, når pakkerne allerede er lige ved hånden :)
<Ubuntubruger1> okay så prøv jeg det
<pixiarvai> du kan teste på netbank. det er som regel der problemerne kommer
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg har prøvt på netbank, men viser stadig adobe reader og java mangler, jeg har hente icedtea plugin
<jarlen> har du downloadet et plugin til din browser og genstartet din browser også?
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har downloadet men ikke genstartet browser
<pixiarvai> du skal genstarte, før at det nye plugin virker
<Ubuntubruger1> okay det før jeg
<pixiarvai> bare browseren
<Ubuntubruger3> hey ubuntu gutter, jeg har et problem med min desktop server - min hjemmeside virker ikke mere og jeg kan ikke finde fejlen.
<Ubuntubruger3> Det var lige pludselig så gik den ned?
<Ubuntubruger3> den har virket i flere måneder - har teste tog den har internet opkobling på
<Ubuntubruger3> spørgsmål?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Hvad mener du med "virker ikke"?
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har ikke mulighed for at tilgå mine hjemmesider
<Ubuntubruger3> det ligesom da ikke er hul igennem mere, jeg kan hverken se dem på localhost på serveren
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har teamviewer tændt på den, hvis da en da er modig - det en desktop version ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: saa den computer du sidder med, er ogsaa serveren til dine hjemmesider?
<Ubuntubruger3> nej
<Ubuntubruger3> den er udelukkende til hjemmesider
<Ubuntubruger3> bare i dekstop version
<Ubuntubruger3> "desktop"
<Ubuntubruger3> Den har virket udemærket - nu er da bare ikke hul igennem mere og har ikke pillet ved noget.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: okay. Er det en maskine paa samme lokal-net?
<Ubuntubruger3> jep
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: har du tjekket at apache koerer?
<Ubuntubruger3> hmm det kunne være en ide
<Ubuntubruger3> hvordan starter jeg apachen?
<Ubuntubruger3> er det ikke bare apache2ctl restart ?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: jow
<Ubuntubruger3> prøver lige
<[dmp]> alternativt kan du ogsaa proeve; sudo service apache2 status
<Ubuntubruger3> da en fejl på den i en af conf filerne
<Ubuntubruger3> fjerner lige den fejl til at starte med
<[dmp]> det lyder fornuftigt :)
<Ubuntubruger3> ok
<Ubuntubruger3> nu siger den httpd not running
<Ubuntubruger3> og nu virker siderne igen :-)
<[dmp]> wee :)
<Ubuntubruger3> 10 sider
<Ubuntubruger3> men meget meget mærkeligt
<Ubuntubruger3> Fordi ssh var også nede
<Ubuntubruger3> og alt andet gas
<Ubuntubruger3> kunne en conf fil virkelig have så meget betydning
<[dmp]> det lyder underligt at det har haft indflydelse paa ssh
<[dmp]> antaget at det er apache configurationsfil du har aendret
<Ubuntubruger3> ja meget mærkeligt
<Ubuntubruger3> ja
<Ubuntubruger3> ved du om man kan have en server kørende i et halv år uden at opdaterer den?
<Ubuntubruger3> eller ændre den på nogle måde?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: ja.. som udgangspunkt aendres der ikke i configurationsfilerne automatisk. Men det er jo normalt god kotume at soerge for at holde sin server opdateret
<Ubuntubruger3> aha
<Ubuntubruger3> Kan man på nogle måde tester hvor meget trafik serveren holder til?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: der er nogle tools, men det er meget teoretiske tal de giver. hvis du har en god forbindelse udaftil, er det ofte databasen, webserveren eller lign der bliver flaskehalsen
<[dmp]> Min server har vaeret oppe i 3 aar - og den koerer fint (og bliver reglmaessigt opdateret)
<[dmp]> saa man kan snildt have dem koerende i lang tid
<Ubuntubruger3> aha det jo rimelig nice jo
<Ubuntubruger3> så webfirmaer tjener en del jo
<Ubuntubruger3> webhostings virksomheder.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: det ved jeg nu ikke. du skal have mange kunder for at kunne faa det til at loebe rundt
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: hvis folk betaler 5-10 kr om maaneden og du bare bruger en time hver maand per server. Og du ogsaa skal betale for hardware og et hostingcenter, saa skal du have temmelig mange kunder pr server, foer den kan tjene sig ind
<[dmp]> (jeg forsoegte selv lidt at lave webhotel, ikke billig-pjat, men saa er det svaert at faa overbevist (de fleste) kunder om at de rent faktisk faa mere end hos fx one.com/surftown/etc
<Ubuntubruger3> Ja du har ret, dog må jeg sige at meebox gør det ganske godt.
<Ubuntubruger3> Men jeg siger tak for hintet, og hjælpen god dag til dig.
<[dmp]> Tak og i lige maade.
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej
<Ubuntubruger6> ?Spørgsmål hvis man har behov for en person, som virkelig har forstand på Ubuntu og optimeringen heraf, hvor finder man en sådan ?
<jarlen> her, forum, jobsites, linux user groups
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvad vil det kræve, hvis vi skal have sat en server op med varnish, apc, memcache på Ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-08
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der også nogle af jer der oplever at 12.04 er smask fyldt med dejl
<nikolaj_basher> fejl
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-09
<vooze> Må godt nok sige unity og ubuntu har forbedret sig.. Kommer fra archlinux. Efter min harddisk brændte sammen og jeg købte SSD i stedet, ville jeg lige prøve ubuntu igen, og må sige det kører godt :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-10
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der en måde hvorpå man kan se hvorfor jeg ikke kan få adgang via ssh. jeg ved min rsa key er korrekt men den accepterer det ikke
<Nebulus> Første ting du skal tjekke er om dit .ssh katalog har de rette rettigheder. Hvis andre end dig selv har mulighed for at læse filerne nægter SSH at bruge dem
<Nebulus> I en terminal kan du køre følgende i din hjemmemappe: chmod -R go= .ssh
<Nebulus> Det fjerner Gruppe og "Other"'s rettigheder for alle filer i din .ssh folder.
<nikolaj_basher> Nebulus, rettighederne hjalp ikke
<nikolaj_basher> er der ikke en måde hvorpå jeg kan tjekke om mit password svare til rsa filen
<Nebulus> pas. hvis du har lagt password på din nøgle vil du jo spurgt om kodeord og formentligt få et en fejlmeddelelse der giver mening. Tror jeg.
<Nebulus> Forresten. Det er rettighederne på din .ssh folder på den fjerne maskine du skal sikre dig er i orden - ikke kun lokalt. Bare lige for at dobbelt-tjekke :)
<Nebulus> formoder du har overført din nøgle til den fjerne server så den optræder i .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<nikolaj_basher> nej for det er git
<nikolaj_basher> på min anden computer virker det fint
<nikolaj_basher> det er det der virker så underligt
<nikolaj_basher> Nebulus, som om det er på min stationær der generere problemer
<Nebulus> hmm..
<Nebulus> Har du samme brugernavn på alle maskiner?
<Nebulus> Hvis du på din stationære hedder noget andet skal du configurere lidt mere
<nikolaj_basher> ja, man pub filen hedder også noget andet
<Nebulus> ahh… det kan forklare det.
<nikolaj_basher> og jeg har sat den op i gruppen
<Nebulus> på din stationære skal du tilføje (opret fil om nødvendigt) til .ssh/config
<Nebulus> Noget i stil med
<nikolaj_basher> og i min ssh/config fil
<Nebulus> Host server.com
<nikolaj_basher> har jeg angivet det
<Nebulus> User brugernavn
<nikolaj_basher> så alt er som det skal være
<Nebulus> IdentityFIle ~/stil/til/nøgle
<nikolaj_basher> tjek
<nikolaj_basher> det er det der er så underligt
<nikolaj_basher> host mygit
<nikolaj_basher>     hostname 78.47.55.135
<nikolaj_basher>     user git
<nikolaj_basher>     port 22
<nikolaj_basher>     IdentityFile ~/.ssh/statcom.pub
<Nebulus> hmm. husk at din .sh/config skal pege på din _private_ nøgle og ikke _public_
<Nebulus> så er det det
<nikolaj_basher> ok det prøver jeg lige
<Nebulus> din .pub skal tilføjes på remote host, men det er din private nøgle der kan låse op :)
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål : er der nogle som bruger Photobucket herinde? , og kan i logge ind lige pt?
<nikolaj_basher> arh to sek
<nikolaj_basher> Nebulus, nu tror jeg der skete noget nu har jeg bare en anden mere håndterbar fejl
<Nebulus> okay :)
<nikolaj_basher> Nebulus, tak det giver jo god mening, det vil sige jeg faktisk godt kan "slette" pub filer på clienten
<nikolaj_basher> ved godt den er godt at have
<Nebulus> Der er jo en grund til at Git betyder "Stodder" ;)
<nikolaj_basher> he he he :-)
<Nebulus> jeg ville ikke slette pub-filerne. De fungerer jo som par
<nikolaj_basher> Nebulus, ok, det virker nu og selvfølge er private til at åbne pub. Det havde jeg ikke lige set logikken i selvom den er åbenlys
<Nebulus> Det er hele pointen. I teorien kan du skrive din public key på Facebook uden at risikere noget. Det er også derfor du kan "give" den til din git server uden problemer. Men pas på din private nøgle.
<nikolaj_basher> Nebulus, det er jo en klar selvfølge tror min hjerne brændte sammen :-)
<Nebulus> hehe. det sker jo.
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<pixiarvai> edit: Mystisk fejl i FF, jeg kan godt tilgå kontoen i chromium
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvad hedder det enlig hvis man har en sever1 med servicekørende og så har man server2 som bliver synkroniseret på et givent tidspunkt, og hvis server1 går ned kan man ændre dns pegningen til server2 og så kører den som server1 gjorde med samme data osv.
<Nebulus> Det bliver kaldt meget! Failover, redundans, high availability mv
<Nebulus> Er det et bestemt ord du leder efter eller?
<Nebulus> Selve teknikken hvor man holder servere "opmærksomme" på hinanden kaldes vist nok "heartbeat".
<nikolaj_basher> Nebulus, det var bare om man kan lave en tro kopi af en anden på en simpel måde, og det gør ikke noget man selv skal updatere den med et script
<Nebulus> Jeg er ikke så meget inde i den del, men det er faktisk muligt at sætte de to maskiner op på en måde således at systemet bag om ryggen på diverse programmer synkroniserer to maskinernes diske.
<Nebulus> lidt manuelt med scripts osv er det rsync du skal rode dig ud i, hvilket jeg ikke har den store erfaring med
<Nebulus> Hvis du vil læse lidt om teknikken så kig på
<Nebulus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HighlyAvailableLAMP
<Nebulus> har ikke prøvet det så kan ikke hjælpe yderligere, men "Distributed Replicated Block Device" holder to maskinerne diske i sync og Heartbeat bruges til at reagere, hvis den ene dør
<Nebulus> nå. jeg vil ud i den rigtige verden og spise is… hav en god aften herinde
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej, jeg er nybegynde indenfor Ubuntu server verdenen. Jeg har installerer Ubuntu server edition, men har problemer med det danske tegnsæt , når jeg vil oprette filer og mapper med danske bogstaver æøå
<Ubuntubruger7> Nogen der kan hjælpe ?
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Hej, jeg er nybegynde indenfor Ubuntu server verdenen. Jeg har installerer Ubuntu server edition, men har problemer med det danske tegnsæt , når jeg vil oprette filer og mapper med danske bogstaver æøå. Nogen der kan hjælpe ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-06-04
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej med jer, jeg er helt grøn med ubuntu og ønsker at installere driveren til mit amd radeon hd grafikkort, der udbydes via amds hjemme side, filen er downloaded, men hvordan får jeg den installeret
#ubuntu-dk 2015-06-03
<Ubuntubruger1> hi. hvordan henter man linux ned?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-06-06
<simon> hejsa. når jeg dual-booter ind i windows på min sony vaio pro, sker det nogle gange at jeg får windows-opstarts-lyden, men skærmbilledet kommer aldrig.
<simon> når jeg booter ind i ubuntu sker det aldrig... kun ind i windows.
<simon> computeren er ret moderne, jeg har slået uefi fra fordi det var for besværligt at få dual boot til at virke med det.
<simon> det mærkelige er at *nogle* gange vil den gerne vise windows-opstarts-skærmen, og jeg kan ikke regne ud hvornår.
<simon> så jeg genstarter nogle gange indtil det virker. nogle gange booter jeg ind i ubuntu, andre gange i windows. pludselig får jeg "vil du starte i fejlsikret tilstand?" og så ved jeg, at jeg godt bare kan vælge normal windows-opstart.
#ubuntu-dk 2016-06-08
<Flippto> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen der har fundet en løsning på at installere ubuntu på en eMMC disk?
<Flippto> Har købt en lille bærbar og ville gerne smide ubuntu på, men jeg får en fejl om at disken er skrivebeskyttet når jeg prøver at installere.
#ubuntu-dk 2016-06-10
<Ubuntubruger4> ?jeg vil gerne downloade (og installere) ubuntu 16 til min virtual box ,( der kører på en windows 10 64 bit  intel i7), hvad skal jeg downloade
<cgt> Ubuntu
<cgt> hvis du vil bruge den som desktop, så bare hent denne her
<cgt> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ubuntubruger4> mange tak
#ubuntu-dk 2017-06-08
<TLE> ?spørgsmål jeg har netop installeret den seneste LTS xubuntu, men SSL certifikaterne dur ikke, hvilket vil sige at alt hvad der hedder https enten ikke virker eller giver advarsler, er der nogen der ved hvad der foregår eller hvordan man fikser det
<TLE> never mind, det viste sig at problemet var så simpelt som at klokken ikke var rigtig :|
#ubuntu-dk 2017-06-09
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej, Jeg er en win bruger på vej til ubuntu. Jeg har brugt ½ år på at udskifte alle programmer med linux kompatible programer og tænkte at det nu var tid til at installere og begynde at lære linux...Jeg troede den nemme del var at installere Ubuntu ..har brugt Rufus til at lave en USB- men den nægter min HP laptop at anerkende
<Ubuntubruger7> er der nogen der har prøvet noget lign ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg bruger Legacy mode i bios-fast boot er disabled, og secure er disabled
#ubuntu-dk 2017-06-10
<abdelhay> hh
#ubuntu-dk 2018-06-04
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej, jeg har et problem jeg gerne vil høre jer om. Jeg har en computer hvor der er windows 10 på hd1 og ubuntu 16.04 på hd2. De burde være helt adskilt. Men hvis jeg går i ubuntu og kommer til og trykke på et disk billede af windows hd1 der er vist i Launcher, så når jeg går på windows, er windows ødelagt, hvad gør jeg ?
<simmdk> Når du skriver launcher, er det så GRUB-bootloaderen?
<simmdk> Jeg mener også der er lavet et godt repair tool til Linux, men jeg kan ikke huske hvad det hedder
<simmdk> Fejlen kommer formentlig fordi Windows ikke kan lide at det er GRUB, der ligger i MBR fremfor Windows' egen
<Ubuntubruger0> launcher, det er processlinjen i ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har fået windows hd1 ikon væk i launcher i ubuntu nu.
<Ubuntubruger0> Det burde være nemt, men den dukkede hele tiden op igen, men i dag er det lykkedes at få den væk ved at gøre det på normal vis.
#ubuntu-dk 2019-06-03
<Ubuntubruger0> Hjælp til simpel clone af harddisk med Lubuntu OS til tom Harddisk (ny harddisk er større end den gammel. Gl. = SSD - Ny = HDD
